# Comment réinstaller iDVD ??



## Einbert (26 Avril 2002)

Bonjour,

Mon petit frère vient de s'acheter un tout nouvel iMac (le 800 avec le superdrive...) . Je lui ai fait toute l'installation...Bon, premier démarrage de l'ordio, on doit insérer le premier cd de restauration de prog. , puis le 2è jusqu'au 5è ... Dans cette phase il installe tous les progs (dont iDVD) ainsi que les 2 systèmes...Ce que je n'aime pas, c'est qu'il installe tout sur une même partition, donc droit après l'install, je reformatte le tout et créer 3 partitions, dont une petite de 5Go pour classic. Donc j'installe OS 9.2.2 sur cette partition classic, puis OS X sur une autre partition (la 3è étant libre pour les jeux, mp3 et autres conneries...) . Mais pas de traces de iDVD   
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 !! Je pensais qu'il fournirait un cd avec iDvd seul dessus (comme ils l'ont fait avec iPhoto d'ailleurs)... donc le seul moyen c'est que iDvd se trouve sur un des cd de restauration, mais pas moyen d'en tirer qqch : il faudrait à nouveau recommencer du début avec le cd1, puis le 2, etc. !!! Comment faire pour réinstaller juste iDvd alors ?????   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Merci d'avance pour vos réponses  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




++


----------



## macinside (26 Avril 2002)

non non on peu récucpéré idvd 2 sans refaire une restauration a condition que tu est 5 go de libre, quand faire ?

sur chacun des cd de restauration tu trouvera un fichier .dmg copie chacun des fichiers dans le même dossier sur le disque puis ouvre le tout premier fichier .dmg avec  disc copy, un nouveau volume apparait et tu peu récupérer le dossier idvd 2


----------



## Einbert (26 Avril 2002)

Merci bien, j'essaierai dans le courant de ce weekend...Concerant la place, ben no problemo de touver 5 Go de libre  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




++


----------

